# Sparks:Leslie dissapointed must rebulid right away



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

The Sparks seem to have a saying over the past 2 yrs against the Sacramento Monarchs due to there weakened benches "Close but no cigar."

The first mistake was hiring Henry Bibby who ran a fast break attack, Any time your 2 forwards are penertrators to the post, you use a half court offense instead.

The Sparks need to fire the rest of Henry Bibby's poor coaching squad, that'll be a start on there way to freedom from disgrace. 

The next thing is to improve there bench, with Ticha Pentriao (Kill me I can never spell that name) Running the offense for the Monarches there are mulitude of attacks from every stage of the quarter, fouls will be called the psychical play of the spark will have to wait untill it's too late.

I like the Point Guard Position for the Sparks otherwise it'll be a busy off-season and no more Holdclaw trades, it'll be more like what the Detroit Pistons are doing this year, focusing on flaws. 

The coaching staff and the Bench?

Without a doubt there main flaws.

Also you have to wonder if Nikki (Teasley) Will continue to play at her current level, if not Diana Taursi's ability to score not only in the fast break, but the half court fits well into La's supposed plans. 



WNBA Disgraced by Sexual Harrasment:

At least it should feel that way, no video games for the WNBA what's up?

I happen to like these ladies and would love to simulate a game or two.

If Sexual Harrasment is the wrong word, please do change it I meant not to disgrace the WNBA fans, I more intended to stick up for the organization, as while the NBA NHL AND NFL, all 3 organizations of which will have trouble discussing there 'salary' are getting video games.....

The peacful WNBA is not, okay so the women can't dunk, okay so the fast break is going to have to wait a little.

Okay so they don't run all around for the computer screens to get photo shots of how they play the game.

But Jesus Christ People the WNBA deserves, everything the NBA has and more.

That is because inspite of the difference in league, the WNBA has one major difference that makes fans such as myself always anticpate seeing a playoff game.

The respect the players and fans have for one another not to mention the coaches.

So please Sparks do take my advice: Destroy that pitiful coaching staff which has no idea of running a half court team like the Sparks, and get a deeper bench.

And WNBA: Challenge really get the fans to make a video games you gals deserve more. 

And while you both do this, I shall enjoy 76er' action as I advise the Houston Comets' fans to do the same, the Rockets are born to be a dynasty.


----------

